# maresia



## nidia hernandez

buenas tardes alguien me aproxima a esta palabra:
MARESIA  quisiera algunos sinónimos
gracias


----------



## Mangato

Maresía es la sensación de humedad y el olor a algas y mar que se percibe de forma especial en los esteros con marea baja. Estuve buscando un equivalente en español y no lo encontré. Será porque como Castilla no tiene mar, no les llega el olor y se olvidaron de crear la palabra. En  galego se denomina marusía.
Abriré un hilo en el foro de español porque realmente me reseulta difícil  creer que no exista la palabra.
Saludos


----------



## spielenschach

Maresia - olor del mar en el reflujo;

marejada -
*1.* (Del port. _marejada._ ) f. Movimiento tumultuoso de grandes olas, aunque no haya borrasca.

*2.* fig. Exaltación de los ánimos y señal de disgusto, murmuración o censura, manifestada sordamente por varias personas. Suele preceder al verdadero alboroto.


----------



## Tomby

*Maresia* é uma bonita palavra! Significa em espanhol "*fragancia del mar*".
Leia estes versos da _varina_ "Maria Lisboa", canção que magistralmente interpretava a Amália Rodrigues:

... Vende sonho e maresia,
Tempestades apregoa...
Seu nome próprio: Maria...
Seu apelido: Lisboa...
© David Mourão-Ferreira/Alain Oulman

Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Mangato

Tal como prometí abrí el hilo en español. Las respuestas aquí
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?threadid=638311&goto=newpost

No hubo suerte


----------



## XiaoRoel

No existe palabra en español para tal concepto. Maresía/marusía en gallego y maresía en pt. son muy características del gal. y del pt. que tienen un campo semántico relacionado con el mar mucho más extenso que el español, que en su origen es una derivación del latín ajena a territorios costeros. Todo esto quizás provenga ya de los sustratos diferentes (aunque célticos ambos) que están debajo del gal. medieval y del cast. medieval. Las últimas teorías sobre el origen de las lenguas de Europa parece que van en este sentido (cf. www.continuitas.com ).

Un saludo:

Xiao Roel


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola amigos, ¡Bienvenida Nidia H.! 

Nunca había leído la palabra, me parece muy original, también leí el tópico en el foro español pero soy de las que se incluye a la lista, no se me ocurre palabra es español.

Un beso a todos y feliz domingo.

Estefanía.


----------



## dpuent

Hola todos, pues me gusto la traduccion de olor de mar, pero yo escuche esta palabra en una cancion que dice:

Maresia, sente a maresia
        maresia, uuu...

Pero dado que la cancion habla de la marihuana me parece que se refiere al humo de un join?

Por favor alguien confirme si piensa lo mismo.
pueden mirar en google, la cancion se llama cachimbo da paz  y la canta Gabriel O Pensador

saludos!


----------



## Macunaíma

dpuent said:


> Por favor alguien confirme si piensa lo mismo.
> pueden mirar en google, la cancion se llama cachimbo da paz y la canta Gabriel O Pensador


 
Sim, _maresia_ no Brasil é também uma gíria para se referir ao cheiro da fumaça da maconha.


----------



## vf2000

Acho que "maresia" é algo mais do que *fragancia del mar.
*Dizemos, por exemplo, "os eletrodomésticos se estragam por causa da maresia"*. *
Entendo, com isso, que o termo pode significar também o conjunto de (h)umidade+sal+cheiro que o vento traz consigo aos felizardos que vivem perto do mar.
Estes, porém, têm que limpar os móveis duas vezes ao dia, pelo menos, para retirar o pó branco e grudento que a maresia produz.


----------



## Mangato

*maresia*
[De _maré_.] 
*Substantivo feminino. *
1*.*Cheiro característico vindo do mar, por ocasião da vazante, sobretudo em praias onde abundam algas ou onde há lama. 
*2.**Bras. MA* Banzeiro (6), nos rios ou na costa*.* 
*3.**Bras. GO MT* Ondas encapeladas que se formam nalguns pontos do rio Araguaia. 
4.Bras. Gír. *Cheiro forte de maconha.*

Além disso, entendo que maresia  também equivale ao que dizemos em espanhol* marejada*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Maresia, além do cheiro, inclui também a umidade típica das regiões litorâneas.
É essa umidade que estraga carros e objetos, e que deixa uma "gordura" em cima dos móveis.
Quem mora perto do mar, como eu, conhece a maresia muito bem.


----------



## manuelbaigorri

Una opción que encontré en otro lugar:
 
Si definimos, en portugués -> Maresia: Brisa e cheiro do mar.
 
Podríamos traducirlo como
 
*Brisa marina*
Es el viento suave que proviene del mar, y que nos trae el aroma de las aguas.

 
 Así al hablar de brisa, viento, aire que proviene del mar, se puede explicar el porqué de que los autos en las cercanías del mar sufren con la maresia tanto la carrocería como las partes, los vidrios se empañan, los electrodomésticos también sufren, muchas cosas de metal se herrumbran, etc...
 
Pero les aseguro que para quien le gusta vivir cerca del mar y se levanta cada mañana mirándolo, la maresia forma parte del paisaje 
 
Abrazo a todos y espero sea de ayuda


----------



## nidia hernandez

hola manuel me encantó tu propuesta 
brisa marina  suena lindo 
gracias   mi afecto para ti


----------



## dexterciyo

Me sorprendió ver que no existe esta palabra en el DRAE, y me vengo dando cuenta ahora de que es una palabra de origen portugués; como muchas otras que forman parte del español de Canarias.



> *maresía*. f. Aire cargado de humedad marina en las zonas cercanas a la orilla del mar. 2. Tf. Olor a mar que se percibe en tierra hasta cierta distancia de la orilla.


----------



## nidia hernandez

dexterciyo said:


> Me sorprendió ver que no existe esta palabra en el DRAE, y me vengo dando cuenta ahora de que es una palabra de origen portugués; como muchas otras que forman parte del español de Canarias.



hola buenos dias    Quisiera un sinónimo
saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

nidia hernandez said:


> hola buenos dias    Quisiera un sinónimo
> saludos



Muy buenos días.

Ya te propusieron «brisa marina». Me parece una buena opción.
Tan sólo quería añadir que en Canarias se emplearía la palabra _maresía_ tal cual.

Saludos.


----------



## nidia hernandez

Hay palabras que no deberían tener traducción 
Maresia es una de ellas a mi manera de ver...

Gracias a todos 

PD: el caso (entre otros) de Sauna palabra finlandesa adoptada en todo el mundo

Gracias


----------



## Mangato

nidia hernandez said:


> Hay palabras que no deberían tener traducción
> Maresia es una de ellas a mi manera de ver...
> 
> Gracias a todos
> 
> PD: el caso (entre otros) de Sauna palabra finlandesa adoptada en todo el mundo
> 
> Gracias


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. La maresia es  más que la simple 
 brisa.  Es la humedad marina  impregnada de su carácterístico olor, que nos envuelve y empaña, de forma esopecial en las horas de marea baja.


----------



## manuelbaigorri

Buenas

Conversando con una amiga de argentina mientras estábamos en una playa de Brasil y contándole que hay palabras difíciles de traducir, me acordé justo de la palabra maresia, y le mostré lo que al menos acá también se conoce como maresia, que no necesariamente tiene que tener olor, principalmente si es fuerte (sea este a mar o a algas o a lo que sea), puede no tenerlo, pero le decimos maresia a una densidad que se siente en el aire, tipo niebla, que impide ver lejos, que deja las cosas blancuzcas y ensucia o empeña los vidrios. Y ella me respondió como siendo algo muy simple para ella, “a eso yo le diría *BRUMA*…”
A mi entender, la palabra realmente tiene mucho sentido, y no sé cómo no se me ocurrió antes, cuando lo dijo quedé con la boca abierta como cuando en los dibujitos se les cae el mentón a los personajes y pega en el piso… jeje, claro que está la cuestión del olor, pero a mi criterio la palabra expresa bien lo que acá se conoce como maresia, independientemente de conllevar el significado puro y exacto de esta palabra…
Imagino que será la primera opción que voy a considerar en mis futuros trabajos teniendo en cuenta la dificultad en encontrar un término más adecuado, espero que sea útil para otros en lo sucesivo…

Abrazo


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Manuel, para mí "bruma" es un tipo de niebla que viene por las mañanas junto con la maresia. Pero como tu mismo dices, no tiene el olor típico de esta.


----------

